# RIP Pipp



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2015)

Pipp's 11th birthday would have been in July, but she started failing this past year -- she was blind, bone thin, wobblly and had a chronic respiratory infection. She had a stroke on last Monday, and on Wednesday, I took her in for her final journey. 

Here are some of her old threads to remember her by. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=22868

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=9927

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=28853

:rip: :angelandbunny:


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 27, 2015)

she looked like a fun little individual ... 

may you R.I.P. and binky away little one


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 27, 2015)

Rest in peace little one. I always hope that my elder buns go out peacefully, in their sleep. Unfortunately that isn't always the case, and I'm selfish and don't want to let go even when it's time. Hang onto to the happy memories and remember she had a good, long life and that all aren't nearly so lucky.


----------



## Cheyrul (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry Nancy.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear about Pip and offer my sincerest condolences. May she rest in peace.


----------



## pani (Apr 28, 2015)

Binky free, Pipp. :rainbow:

She was a beautiful bun, and it looks like she brought a lot of joy to your life, and you to hers.


----------



## lovelops (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that your sweet Pip is gone. Just having lost my fav Holland Lop Lady a month ago I totally understand what you are going through, but
feel happy that you had her for so long. I only had Lady with me as a rescue for a year and 4 months before she passed away. Pip looks like she was a great
rabbit to have around and please try to hang in there. I know how hard it's been for me and Lady after a year, I can't fathom having one of mine for 11 years...

You gave Pip a great life and be happy that Pip knew that also.

Vanessa


----------



## missyscove (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh Sorelle I'm so sorry for your loss. It's always hard to hear someone has lost a bun, but especially so when that bun has had such a long time presence on the forum. Pipp was definitely a special rabbit and was so lucky to have you as her human.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free little Pipp <3


----------



## bunnyman666 (Apr 28, 2015)

Binky free, little Pipp.

Reading this makes me know how much I need to cherish every day with my Trixter,who is nearly twelve. She's a bit skinny, has cataracts, but still eating like a little piggie!!!!

You were blessed to have such a great little bugger for so long, but it certainly doesn't make it any easier when they go home. Sorry to read about your loss.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (May 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 8, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear of your loss-thoughts and prayers for you during this difficult time. I know she'll be very missed~binky free, Pipp! :rainbow:


----------



## BlazeBunnies (May 8, 2015)

Binky free pipp, forever in your mummy's heart <3 I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

